# Renaissance, you got to hear this album:Musique Sacrée en Nouvelle-France?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I purchased the CD I had it in download, the sounds were awful (darn mp3), Had no Booklet so I purchased the cd.
Called simply:

Musique Sacrée en Nouvelle-France
Messe-Motets, Pièces d'orgue(Réjean Poirier: organ)
Direction: Christopher Jackson
on Atma Classique.

This is a fine album, contain:

Jean-Batiste Geoffroy (1601-1675)
Henry Du Mont (1610-1684)
Artus Aux Cousteaux (1590-1711)
Guillaume Gabriel Nivers (1632-1714)
Nicolas`Lebègue (1631-1702)
Henri Fremart (1585-1731)

This is one heck of a program for an album, I was born here and fairly knowledge in renaissance, late-renaissance and early baroque did not know, there were composers, at an early state of Nouvelle-France. Did you get to hear this polyphony aficionado?

Have a sweet lovely &wonderful night Lady & Gentlemen of distinctions & taste, the picky one the daring one.

:tiphat: 

P.s did any of you heard of polyphonist of the one-world Amerika (north-America like Quebec or USA)?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Jean-Batiste Geoffroy (1601-1711)
> Henry Du Mont (1610-1684)
> Artus Aux Cousteaux (1590-1711)
> Guillaume Gabriel Nivers (1632-1714)
> ...


I'm not sure that any of these guys ever physically set foot in America -- somehow I doubt it. But their music was likely available in Canada, which makes me think of Le Livre d'orgue de Montréal, even if it's not quite what you're looking for. Réjean Poirier made a recording, as did Kenneth Gilbert and others (I've just ordered Gilbert's) This is the one I know the best









Apart from that, I know Oliver Baumont recorded some American composers who wrote for harpsichord, I haven't heard it









And there's these two, which I also haven't heard

















And there's the Jewish tradition too. again I haven't heard it









South America maybe did better in terms of music, Zipoli and others.


----------

